# Apricot pickups



## kadesma (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm making these for an appy for this evening..Thankfully that's all I have to do...The rest will be done by someone else...We are going out 
anywho..see what you think of these 
Apricot pickups
8-oz. cream cheese softened
1/4c. fruit chutney
2-Tab. finely chopped green onions
1 (6oz.) package dried apricots
1/2 cup water and several cap fulls of rum
1/2c. finely chopped pecans, toasted
Mix cream cheese til smooth. Stir in the chutney and green oinos. Chill, covered about an hour. Combine the apricots, water and rum, in a sauce pan. Bring to boil,stirring occasionally; reduce heat. Simmer covered about 4 min. or til apricots plump up, drain. Pat dry..Let stand til cool. Spoon cream cheese mix into apricots..Top with the pecans..Chill til firm..serve...ENJOY 
kadesma


----------



## jkath (Jun 11, 2005)

I bet those are really pretty!


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 11, 2005)

At first I thought icky because not really an apricot lover but the more I read the more I went hmmmmmmmmm.  Please let me know how they taste, am thinking of my nephew's reception.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 11, 2005)

IcyMist said:
			
		

> At first I thought icky because not really an apricot lover but the more I read the more I went hmmmmmmmmm. Please let me know how they taste, am thinking of my nephew's reception.


Icy, they are all gone   We enjoyed them and I'd make them again.
kadesma you know you could probably use another type of dried fruit, say peaches or figs or even apple slices...Hummmmmm


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 11, 2005)

Other types of fruit?  Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## amber (Jun 11, 2005)

Sounds good Kadesma, but I was a little weary about the green onions in this.  Did it go together ok?  Onions and fruit seems odd to me, but maybe it's good?


----------



## kadesma (Jun 11, 2005)

amber said:
			
		

> Sounds good Kadesma, but I was a little weary about the green onions in this. Did it go together ok? Onions and fruit seems odd to me, but maybe it's good?


Hi Amber, yes it tasted good to me, but, I'd wager you could leave out the onion or use even less if you'd like. That's what so much fun for me about cooking  I did like it this way and use fruit in several things I make that has garlic and onion..
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jun 11, 2005)

IcyMist said:
			
		

> Other types of fruit? Hmmmmmmmmm


UnHUH   I'm  going to make some more for my sons birthday next sunday and I'll try some other fruit as well...
kadesma


----------

